# [XEN] xen kernel ne veut pas booter sous grub

## BAKfr

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer xen sur ma gentoo, mais je n'arrive pas à booter dessus.

J'ai commencé à suivre ce tuto. J'ai donc installé les paquets xen, et compilé un nouveau kernel avec les options qui vont bien.

J'ai ajouté une entrée pour grub:

```

title Xen Gentoo Linux 3.5.7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /xen.gz

module /vmlinuz-xen-3.5.7 root=/dev/sda3

```

Les fichiers xen.gz et vmlinuz-xen-3.5.7 (le nouveau kernel pour le dom0) sont présent dans /boot/

Le problème, c'est que lorsque je tente de démarrer sous xen, grub me lance une erreur 24: "attempt to access block outside partition".

J'ai fait quelques tests et recherches sur internet, mes je ne trouve rien sur le sujet.

Lorsque je vire la ligne module de la config de xen, il arrive à lancer xen qui m'affiche un jolie message indiquant qu'aucun kernel dom0 n'est passé en paramètre.

EDIT:

J'ai fait quelques tests avec la console de grub.

résultat: lorsque je tape la ligne module, l'erreur 24 apparaît immédiatement.

Si je tente de charger un autre kernel, grub accepte sans rien dire (mais c'est xen qui veut pas démarrer avec un kernel pas prévu pour)

Donc le problème viendrait plutôt de grub, même si je vois pas ce que ça pourrait être.

Merci de votre aide

----------

## versus8

Bonsoir BAKfr,

Je n'ai jamais utilisé XEN, mais Grub t'indique une erreur d'accès qui pointe à l'extérieur de la partition /dev/sda3. Utilise tu LVM ou mdadm ?  ou un disque externe ?

Si tu utilise Grub:2, jette un coup d’œil éventuellement dans /boot/grub/device.map pour voir où pointe /dev/sda3.

Ou alors si tu n'as qu'un disque sans partition /boot, tente avec :

```
module /vmlinuz-xen-3.5.7 root=/dev/sda1
```

A mon avis, la partition ou est situé le stage1 de /boot n'est pas bonne*.

Sinon, peut-être que ces infos ici pourront t'aider.

* Ou alors le FS ou la table de partition sont corrompus.

----------

## BAKfr

Je suis sous grub legacy.

J'ai des partitions classiques, sans LVM ni raid. J'ai 2 partitions séparés pour /boot (/dev/sda1) et / (/dev/sda3), donc je ne pense pas que le problème vient de la,  c'est une config standard.

J'ai vérifié avec un fsck sur /dev/sda1, aucun problème trouvé.

J'ai tenté de réinstaller grub, mais ce n'a rien changé.

Ensuite, j'ai remplacé grub par un syslinux, et la ça passe sans problème.

Donc on va dire que j'ai contourné le problème, mais j'aimerai bien savoir quel était le truc qui n'allait pas   :Confused: 

----------

## hagar-dunor

Bakfr, ca fait des années que je tourne Xen et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème en particulier. Ca doit être lié à ce tuto qui est assez récent (avec tout le respect pour Sven Vermeulen qui fait du très bon boulot !)

-Utilise un kernel récent, le 3.5.7 est obsolète. Je suggère la dernière version stable du 3.10, qui est la 3.10.11 à l'instant présent.

-Dans les tuto Xen j'ai toujours vu indiqué que sur un système 64 bit il fallait recompiler la glibc (et seulement la glibc) avec le CFLAG "-mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

-Dans la compression du kernel, n'utilise que gz. xz est supposé fonctionner mais j'ai déjà eu des surprises.

----------

